# How do you know if you are overly energetic about Calvinism



## 118min (Mar 10, 2014)

My point is to counter the notion of those who assert, "You are being overly energetic in your Calvinism and Calvinistic Focus. You need to focus on the gospel more than Calvinism" 

I am trying to discern how one measures the "proper energy and excitement and focus" on Calvinistic Principles in their mindset.


How frequently should a pastor of any denomination, including the SBC, preach, explain, and defend: Total Inability, Unconditional Election, Particular Redemption, Effectual Grace, Preservation of the saints?

1. Five sermons per:

A. 156 sermons (once a year).
B. 312 sermons (once in two years)
C. 468 sermons (once in three years)
D. 624 sermons (once in 4 years) 

Personally, I find it proper, good, and beneficial to at least give Five sermons per year; 

I could easily see warrant for 15 sermons per year. i.e. Three messages per topic. (i.e. an entire week per topic, AM, PM, Wed)

We could also ask: How frequently should the doctrine of reprobation be preached in a year? i.e. at least one sermon a year.

So, persons who say "you are over zealous for calvinism" need to give me a measuring stick of their standards of what is the right tempered zeal. Otherwise their comment strikes me more as an attempt to mean "say nothing at all"


----------



## jambo (Mar 10, 2014)

The object of the sermon is to bring glory to God and to show the glory of Christ in his person and work. It can be very subtle but I have sometimes felt the point the preacher was making was not so much to glorify Christ but to let the congregation know he was a Calvinist. That for me is being over zealous for Calvinism. 

I have found this to be particularly true of young preachers just starting out in their ministries.


----------



## 118min (Mar 10, 2014)

Can we name some indicators of pastors who are trying to let the congregation know he is an Arminian instead of glorify Christ?H When is a pastor being over zealous for Arminianism? How many SBC congregations would enjoy having a discipleship seminar by Joel Beeke on the 5 points?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2014)

Preach the passage. If a passage stresses human responsibility, preach it. If a passage stresses man's inability, preach it. 
Preach the passage, bring the _regula fidei_ to bear in such a way that you show how this passage fits into the big picture of what God's Word teaches on the topic, but don't do so in such a way as to try to say "what this passage seems to say, it really doesn't." 
Preach the passage - let your systematics show how the passage fits in the larger context, but don't allow your systematics to run roughshod over the nuances of the particular passage. 

Do this and the doctrine will be taken care of.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 10, 2014)

Spurgeon maintained that Calvinism should be the bedrock of every sermon.
Which I would agree with.It should not be preached on as a sermon, but it should outcrop from its
foundation. As for reprobation it should be used as the other side of the coin
to the doctrines of grace. Used as a warning to counter balance the doctrines
of grace. But there must be a consistent declaration of these doctrines underlying
a spiritual holistic ministry. Reprobation as a subject is best dealt with in the bible
Study.


----------



## 118min (Mar 10, 2014)

Ben, a friend made your exact point on Facebook, and I agree with you and him. I replied though, that, "when a pastor fails to handle Ephesians 1, or John 1, or John 3, John 10, Romans 3, Romans 9, then even in 5 years of preaching he never has sound doctrine." Depending on a pastor's speed through a book, I could certainly see a verse related to the TULIP as coming due within 18 months. 

During Christian Education hour the last 9 weeks we have been doing more of a topical systematic look at doctrines, i.e. "what is the church."; So I could pose my point as a "men's study group" that meets at the pastor's house once a month for more of a topical look, let's say a book study of "A Commentary on the WCF"


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 10, 2014)

We hear the law preached, the promises of the gospel, and the resurrection every week @ Westminster. This is gospel preaching. Believers need to be reminded at least that often of their humble estate and the great provision of their King on their behalf.....5x/year is starving the saints in my opinion.
Directly to the OP, one can be overly rude or zealous for sure. To assert what we believe about the Bible's testimony of how God operates isn't over-doing it, though many would see it as such.


----------

